# Millie has an ABSCESS on her foot



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, so trust Millie to get me stumped!:huh

Just this evening Millie has started limping on her left front leg; she was fine this morning, and I can't see how she could have injured it in her hutch, however I suspect she may have done something while out in her run this afternoon:?. She was only in her run for about1 hour (now the days are so short) so it was only after that when she was indoors running about that i realised she wasn't putting weight on it.:?She was hopping about, trashing her basket like normal, wasn't showing any outward signs of pain - just wasn't putting weight on her foot.



I had a look and there isn't anything lodged in it, although it does look a little swollen, but I did manage to get her to lie up against her 'ice pod' to hopefully help the swelling a bit.

Then I brought her downstairs to have another look and she stopped limping, hopped about absolutely fine and was even digging up her vet bed with both front feet without showing signs of pain.:dunno

The I put her back in her hutch and she isn't putting weight on the foot again!:headsmackSo asyou might imagine I am totally confused!:?

I have made her hutch all nice and soft for her, and hopefully she willjust lie down and rest it tonight. I have some metacam left over from Ruby, but I am reluctant to use it without vets permission (I would never forgive myself if anything happened to Millie!) If sheis still limping tomorrow I will pop her to the vets to be checked over, however for now Iam very confused with what is going on!onder:

Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 29, 2007)

Poor Millie. Sorry, but I just giggled to some of your post, quite humourous.

Maybe she injured it as it is a bit swollen, then maybe it quit hurting so she wasn't favoring it, then it started to bother her again?:? Not real sure. I just wanted to post since you hadn't gotten a response yet. Hopefully someone will be along with some more possible ideas soon.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

Here are my ideas of what is going on:

1. She's laid on it funny and it's sore - is it colder there? she's outside at night vs. inside at her _vacation home_ (lol) 

2. She was really excited to get home and injured it while playing.

3. She's broken a toenail off and it's tender (bo did that!)

4. She's trying to get sympathy so she can get a sandbox or various other toys!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 29, 2007)

poor Millie!! I wish I could help!!

Hope she get better soon,

-TK


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah, I didn't mean to make light of her limping. I just wonder about them sometimes.... and I end up watching those things to see what happens. 

I think that comes from being the parent who took the kids to the doc so many times and they were fine by the time we got there....


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh no! Poor Millie.

Maybe could it be arthritis or something?

I hope she gets better soon :nurse:x


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 30, 2007)

Jess, I realize it's late for you. Let us know how Millie is doing tomorrow, okay?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry guys - I just got in from school!

Well, Millie is still limping today so she's booked in to the vets for 5.30 so hopefully they will be able to sort her out.:?My poor girlie - I feel so bad for her!

BBB - don't worry, I know you love Millie too!I'm thinking about maybe no.2 out of your choices, as she had just come in from her run when i noticed her limping so she may have landed on it a bit funny if she was jumping off her carrier or something.:? (And also just to clarify - Millie lived outside at Jan's too)

Silvie - I did think of arthritis, although it did come on very suddenly.onder:I suppose it may be an age related injury though, after all she isn't a young bun anymore (at 6) and her joints wont be what they used to be. She probably is a bit more susceptible to injury.:?

Thanks for your help and good wishes guys, I'll update you with what the vet says later!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 30, 2007)

Aw, poor girl!

Let us know how the appointment goes. Ill be sending good news vibes to you


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 30, 2007)

OH NO!!! I've just seen this, Jess. My poor Millie . I'm sure she was fine when she was here - she was running all over the place. 

It's strange how it seems to come and go. If it had been summer and warm, I might have thought about a sting! I hope the vet can come up with something - let us know.

Give Millie a cuddle from us here.

Jan

ps - had to smile at BBB's comments though - bunnies are very much like spoiled kids, trying to get their own way!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, I thought she slept inside at Jan's. 

You know 6 is getting older so she might injur herself a bit easier now. Most likely she'll be fine on her own but I would have it checked myself.

Yes, I do love that girl.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, unfortunately its not good news (doesn't that sound familiar?) It turns out Millie has a small abscess in her foot. The vet has given her a shot of antibiotics and metacam for pain relief. He also suggested bathing the foot in luke warm water to encourage it to burst, and if it does burst to clean it up with salty water. She has been prescribed marbocyl antibiotic for 5 days to see if it clears it up.

My poor Millie - I feel so bad for her!Although she is exploring about my feet right now and has just tipped a big bowl of water over me when I was bathing her foot so at leastshe must feel ok!

I haven't had any experiences with abscesses, so any advice would be much appreciated. I was really hoping I'd had my fair share of sick bunnies after what I went through with Ruby,:tears2: I'm just hoping and praying this stays a minor thing and heals up quickly - I really can't handle Millie being really sick right now.:sigh:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh no! That little sweetie.

Im so sorry Jess. If there is _anything_ I can do let me know. Please.

Im sure your already going to look at it, but here is the Bunny 101 article:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11791&forum_id=10

And heres some other helpful info I found:

http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rwf/articles/abscesses.htm
(the bit towards the bottm "Location" or something has some info about them on the foot)

Hope it helps!

Silvie :hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh dear, poor Millie. Poor you. I'm sorry Jess. I'm with you, I hope it's a simple abcess and it heals nicely and stays gone. I don't have any experience with abcesses either. There might be some info in bunny 101 about it.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you Crystal and Silvie.:hug:I've justhad a good read of the 101 section on it - and that link Silvie posted.

I've just bathed Millie's foot for a second time tonight, and I've found out that I can get her to stay still by hand feeding her, which should hopefully make this whole thing easier. (I just wish I had figured that out before Millie soaked me!)

Millie is now chilling happily at my feet, so at least for now she is ok. I'm just praying with all my heart that this abscess will just burst and heal up quickly, as the vet said we don't really want it just to retreat from the antibiotics or this could go on for a long time...


Prayers for my girlie pleaseray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 30, 2007)

Poor Millie!

Make sure you don't miss her medicines! That's a huge importance for the healing.

good deal with the hand feeding will also make her more social probably - she'll be looking to eat with you all the time LOL!

How long do you soak her foot?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> How long do you soak her foot?


The vet said for about 2 mins each session, a few times a day. He said it should help it burst - then to clean it out with salty water and see how it goes. Fingers crossed it works! Hesaid it looks like it will burst soon.:shock::?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 30, 2007)

When you say it's in her foot, is it where you can see it? or not?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 30, 2007)

Its on the actual foot near where her toes are, on the upper side. Her whole foot is swollen and turgid, and you can see the red lump that is the abscess.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, that's probably good so you can monitor it better. I know sometimes abcesses can be inside.

I wonder what she did to get it?


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh no, my poor girl .

I feel so awful, Jess. I never saw anything different with Millie - she was hopping around just fine. Could she have stepped on anything here? Did I miss anything?? Oh God, I feel so bad .

I really hope the the abcess clears up soon. At least she doesn't seem to be letting it bother her too much. If I can do anything, let me know :hug:

Jan


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 30, 2007)

I feel so bad for Millie 

Can we see a pic of it lol? if possible...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 30, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I feel so awful, Jess. I never saw anything different with Millie - she was hopping around just fine. Could she have stepped on anything here? Did I miss anything?? Oh God, I feel so bad .



Jan - don't be silly, you and I know Millie was just fine when she came home from yours.You took fab care of her, whatever she got stuck in her foot she could have done it anywhere (the vet said it could even be a bit of hay). Don't blame yourself, ok? You know Millie loves you!:hug:

Silvie - I was trying to get a picture before but its very hard to get a pic of.onder:I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 30, 2007)

Awww sorry to here about Millie. I hope it heals quickly. :hug:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 30, 2007)

Ack!! How did I miss this whole thread?!! Jess, I have tons of fingers crossed and I am rubbing all 12 of my rabbits feet (I think they are luckier when they are still attached to the rabbits). I just can't imagine anything happening to Millie too. I'm sending tons of virtual hugs your way!!And tons of nose rubs for Millie that silly girl. I hope it bursts soon (yuck...) and we can be on our way to healing up!

Nad


----------



## cheryl (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh no Jess,poor Millie..i hope everything will be ok 

She has a super fantastic mum to take such good care of her though :hug:

Keeping you and Millie deep in my thoughts

Cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Oct 31, 2007)

I didn't see this thread!  (Or get your message til now Jess sorry! And I've just realised you're at school and I've just text you :?).

ray: It's on her foot - that's a good thing methinks - easier to treat and monitor. And you've got it quick, which is good. 

Warning - when it does burst it will be so horrible, rabbit pus is really thick. And when you drain it out make sure to do it often enough that the wound doesn't heal over - they have to heal from the inside out. Though medication can be successful - I think Randy has had a lot of success with treating abscesses with that.

You two are in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 31, 2007)

Poor Millie! She's lucky she has such a conscientious bunny mom to nurse her back to health. Lots of nose rubs being sent across the pond for that beautiful girl.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you guys.:hug:

Poor Millie - her foot looks_ very _sore this afternoon. The abscess is bigger and (although I know nothing about abscesses!) it does look like it is ready toburst soon.:?Also her foot is still swollen and hot to the touch. Poor Millie, it must be so sore for her!I've bathed it for a few minutes this afternoon, and I will do a few more times tonight in the hope that it will burst soon and I can clean it up. I'm sure it will be a lot more comfortable for her then!:?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2007)

It will probably look bigger and seem a bit worse at first when it's actually just getting ready to burst and start clearing up. When it's open, that's when you need to really keep it clean! You don't want something else getting into the wound and making matters worse.

Good luck with this. Kisses to Millie.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks, Jess :hug:

I have been thinking of Millie and you all day. It does sound as though the abcess is on it's way to bursting. Although I imagine it will be gross :yuck, at least it will give Millie some relief. Keeping her foot clean is going to be hard - it's not like you can bandage it very well (and knowing Millie, she'd probably rip it off anyway )

Poor Millie . Shadow and I send lots of love your way

Jan


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

Awww poor thing

I hope it bursts soon, although yeah... it is gross for sure. Been there done that, like to avoid those for sure! It will feel much better for her after it's burst though. You'll feel worse however, especially once you get a whiff. Lol. 

:hug:

Get better soon Millie :hugsquish:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 31, 2007)

keeping Millie in my thoughts (and you too)! I hope it will be as simple and uncomplicated as it can be!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks guys.:hug:I know - I'm a bit nervous about when it actually bursts,although the vet did say that rabbit wounds usually heal very quickly (which can be a bad thing)butat least that should help with the keeping it clean issue.:?She wasn't very happy to have her first lot of syringed marbocyl this evening though - tried to nudge the syringe away and took a few goes to get it down!:shock:I think I may have to start mixing it with a little apple juice like I used to do with Ruby.onder:

I was also wondering if a kind mod D) would mind changing the title of this thread. Just add an "edit- abscess" or something onto it, just so that people with abscess experience may spot it and be able to offer some help. Thank you!


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

I switched it temporarily until a mod can fix it better if you want something different. In the meantime, maybe someone with experience will pop in.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you!!:hug2:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 31, 2007)

Poor Millie. When her abscess does burst, try to squeeze out all the pus you can while you're cleaning it. She probably won't like that, but it needs to come out. And it's thick and gross like toothpaste, not like thin human pus.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Angela - much appreciated!:thumbup


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2007)

I would think that maybe if you just flush it with warm water (not even soaking it just pour some water over it since it's on the top) several times a day it should stay fairly clean with the additional medicine and whatnot.

I mean after it bursts - and then soaking if that is what the vet said..... I'm rambling. Sorry LOL! 

I changed the title a bit. I hope it's ok - if you want it different let me know


----------



## ra7751 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,

Just reading thru this thread. I have dealt with a foot abscess on Mo (and other abscessesin various parts of the body)....he is a Florida White that was evacuated from the Gulf Coast after the hurricanes. His femurs are curved which has an effect on his mobility. He broke a toe and it abscessed. Not nice.

A few things I do and don't do with abscesses. I do not open them. I have found, nothing scientific just my experience, that by opening an abscess youcould beallowing an expansion of the infection. I prefer to keep it contained. Have done so with all our abscess concerns. If it does open on it's own, I would never use salty water. I think that might be a tad uncomfortable...maybe a lot uncomfortable. We generally use saline or something comparable to it. If it's open, I will flush it to keep it clean.

I am interested in how marbocyl works with an abscess. I did some research and it does appear to be available as an injectable....and it is sometimes much easier to inject a medication than giving it orally if you are comfortable in doing so. The drug I do use with abscesses like this...is chloramphenicol. I have had great success with it. That drug does carry some baggage...not so much for the rabbit as for the person giving it to the rabbit. It has been implicated in some bone marrow suppressions in some humans. Protective clothing should be used when administering this drug. Just a thought on a treatment in case the marbocyl doesn't work. Feel free to PM me if you would like more detailed info on dealing with abscesses.

Randy


----------



## Ivory (Nov 1, 2007)

Okay Randy, I swear I'm not trying to pick on you, and I'm not trying to disagree with you on purpose...but I just wanted to point out....

Salty water, with the salt dissolved, is pretty much the same thing as a saline. The difference is that you can vary the concentration of the salt with the "salty water". It's no more uncomfortable than flushing with a saline. Granted, saline often has a few other things in it besides sodium chloride, but yeah....they're pretty much the same thing.

If worse comes to worse, you could buy saline solution for soft contact lenses and use that.


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 1, 2007)

When Oliver had his bite wounds, the vet made me pick the scabs so that it did not dry up and heal on the outside before the inside was healed up... I imagine you'll have to deal with something similar once the abcess bursts? Keeping the wound fresh and open (no scabbing) so that it can dry out from the inside first.

The vet was so thorough at picking Oliver's scabs, I just kept apologizing for hurting him when I was trying to do it. 

If Randy or Ivory read this - is that the right thing to do in this situation? If the hole scabs over, should it be reopened?

Nad


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

*Ivory wrote: *


> Okay Randy, I swear I'm not trying to pick on you, and I'm not trying to disagree with you on purpose...but I just wanted to point out....
> 
> Salty water, with the salt dissolved, is pretty much the same thing as a saline. The difference is that you can vary the concentration of the salt with the "salty water".


I was thinking that myself. Isn't saline just a reallysterile version of salt water?


----------



## Ivory (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone.

*ra7751 wrote: *


> A few things I do and don't do with abscesses. I do not open them. I have found, nothing scientific just my experience, that by opening an abscess youcould beallowing an expansion of the infection. I prefer to keep it contained. Have done so with all our abscess concerns. If it does open on it's own, I would never use salty water. I think that might be a tad uncomfortable...maybe a lot uncomfortable. We generally use saline or something comparable to it. If it's open, I will flush it to keep it clean.



Thanks for the great advice Randy, however I do have a few questions.

My vet commented that with Millie's abscess he thinks the best thing is for it to burst as it was probably caused for a foreign object becoming lodged in the foot, so if it bursts it will hopefully expel this object. He also said that with abscesses if they don't burst and then heal up, they tend to just retract while the bun is on antibiotics and then reappear weeks or months later, therefore if it bursts it usually helps with the healing process. Is this something you have any experience with?

Nadia -good question about picking off the scabs, I'll definitelywant to know the answer to that if anybody knows?

Also interesting observations on the saline vs salty water.onder:No offence intended to anybody, but personally I think I'll stick with the salty water as the vet did recommend it (and I did question him on it). It may sting, however the important thing is that it will clean the wound out and hopefully help it heal up.

Thanks again guys!:hug:



Also - an update on Millie today. She is fine within herself, although her abscess does look sore!There is a little dried blood on it so it must have bled during the night - but itwas only a tiny bit. My poor girlie!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like it's getting ready to burst if there is blood. When you soak her foot today, can you make the water just a bit and I mean a tiny bit warmer? and leave her foot in it a bit longer? it might be just what it takes to get that opened. 

If there is more pus buildup when it scabs over, I am thinking you would need to reopen it. The more it drains, the less infection is in her body! Be careful how you help to expell the pus tho, don't force it back into the flesh. 

Warm salt water to flush it per the vet - I would do that too. Did he tell you what the ratio should be?

I'll be happy to hear she's feeling better - poor girl!


----------



## Ivory (Nov 1, 2007)

The general ratio is, one tablespoon per gallon of water is generally effective.

I personally don't let scabs go back over, I make sure they stay open for easy flushing and easier healing.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 1, 2007)

on the saline issue...I have quite a few sinus problems and to prevent or get rid of an infection I rinse my sinuses out with plain salt water instead of buying saline. As long as you make sure everything is clean before you mix the salt and the water it will be the same thing, but you can control how much salt you want in the water. Saline usually has less salt then what people would think of as 'salty water' So I would think home made saline would be just fine as long as there isn't too much salt in it because it would sting really bad!

another note: if you are mixing at home make sure ALL the salt granuals get disolved they can scratch pretty bad and make a problem worse in my experience


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice on the salty water guys, and Ivory thanks for the measurement - I had no idea!:shock:Thanks everyone.:hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh man :shock:, I never would have guessed this would be what was wrong with Millies foot, poor Millie and poor you Jess .

I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope she's going to be aright :sad:.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Thanks for the advice on the salty water guys, and Ivory thanks for the measurement - I had no idea!:shock:Thanks everyone.:hug:



How's our gorgeous girl doing?

To get the salt to disolve, I would put it in a smaller amount of warmer water to start and mix that well - then add the rest of the water. 

You probably already knew that but I always have to offer stuff like that incase.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you Michelle - I hope so too.:hug2: I'm just taking this thing a day at a time and hoping and praying Millie gets better...I can't let myself think of the worst possible outcome. I have to stay positive and get my girl through this... 

Thanks for the tip BBB - I didn't know that so that is very helpful.Millie in herself is good, but her abscess has started oozing blood and pus.:shock: I've cleaned it up as best I can and am keeping her on soft, clean bedding...I just hope it doesn't burst during the night.:?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Good it's starting to open. How big would you say it is?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 1, 2007)

The actual abscess? Hmm...about0.75cm each way? onder:I would try and measure it but Millie has had _enough _of me messing with her foot today - and showed that by throwingthe bowl of water I was bathing her foot inacross our kitchen.:shock:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha.....Millie hasn't lost her attitude, has she? Still a cheeky little bun!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL! I love Millie - Sounds like Bo.


----------



## Haley (Nov 2, 2007)

Ack! Nasty abscesses. Sounds like youre doing everything right. I wish you guys had PenG over there though, this would be a good time to use it.

Sounds like youre doing everything I would do. Did the vet give you any antibiotic cream to rub on/in it when it bursts? I think they make a PenG topical cream but Im not sure if you guys can get that over there. My vet gave me a saline/baytril mix to flush Max's with after his surgery. 

I'll be thinking of you and your sweet girl. Let me know if theres anything I can do to help.

PS. Emily (m.e.) went through a foot abscess with Rex, you might want to PM her to see if she did anything differently. Iremember hiswent awaypretty easily.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys.Yup she still has her attitude - nothing can hold my girl down!

Haley - no he didn't give her a cream although I have been thinking about asking about it.onder:The vet only put Millie on 5 days of antibiotic and she is getting her 3rd dose today, so when I take her back in I may ask about using a cream on it. Also I never realised rex had an abscess on his foot too (maybe it's a rexy thing?:?) I may pmEmily about it. Thank you!:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 2, 2007)

How's my Millie girl doing? Has it burst yet ? I'm so pleased Millie still has her attitude - makes fighting this all the easier . You guys are in my thoughts all the time!

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Nov 3, 2007)

Re: Saline Solutionvs. Homemade Salty Water...

This quote is from a doctor,fwiw... "... therefore for larger wounds it's recommended to wash them out with saline[/b] solution[/b] (exactly concentrated to be isotonic to the body)."

I've also seen references warning thathypertonic solution (a heavier concentration of salt) should only be used (at least in things like sinus rinses) with the advice of a physician. 

I've also heard that table salt includes impurities, but not sure about that one. And it should be noted that saline solutions traditionally use distilled water. 

And an offhand reference from my own vet: always refrigerate any of those solutions -- saline, green/black tea eye washes, etc -- and discard after a week or so to prevent bacteria growth. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow Sas - that is great information. Thank you!:hug2:

Jan - Millie is ok thanks for asking.:hug: Her abscess is still slowly oozing, but she is coping well. I'm going to try and book Millie in to the vets for Monday just so the vet can check up on it. I also may ask him about other ways to treat it (eg drain it, put cream on it etc onder


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 3, 2007)

Maybe the vet will drain it for you! I'm the type that would be FINE with that!

I am thinking You could take a cotton ball and sort of gently push in a downward motion towards her toes to drain more - that might help.


----------



## fsubunnee (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this forum. At the present time, I have 3 Rabbits. 2 are rescued from a so called"rabit rescue".

I just wanted to tell you about my experiences with rabbit abscess'. Pinski, (from rescue), was not using his front left paw. I took him to my rabbit experienced Vet., and discovered he had a abcess in his joint. Dr. J did a culture on it. Then treated him with the correct antibiotic and drained the abcess and kept it open for about a week. He flushed it 3 times a day with a betadine and distilled water solution. He was on Baytril for 3 weeks. It healed well. 

My other recued rabbit, Cocoa, was attacked by a dog at the rescue, most of her toes were bitten off. She is a strong rabbit, but her abcess is not healing. It continues to have the thick white puss. Thursday she just had "medicated beads" inserted in the abscess. They will supply a constant antibiotic for a few months.

I bought "Textbook of *Rabbit* *Medicine" by*Frances Harcourt-Brown. It says that rabbit abcsess'are very hard to cure 100%. Recommends flushing with a medicated solution and give oral antibiotic. The book said that when flushing it, all of the pus must be removed and that it can be painful. It also said some rabbits may never get rid of abscess, but can live a normal life and some rabbits can die from it. A rabbit abscess walls itself off like a little capsule.

I am not trying to be Miss know it all, or tell you what to do. I just wanted to share my experience with you. I have had house rabbits for 12 yrs. I am still learning so much about them.

I hope Millie recovers 100%. I am glad you are taking her to vet Monday.

Michelle


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah BBB - I would much rather the vet did it than me! I'm terrified of doing something to make it worse!:shock:

Wow Michelle - that is brilliant. Thanks for sharing your experiences, they really help! And welcome to the forum!:wave:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 3, 2007)

I did that with my cat - I would take her in for her checkup on the days she needed her wounds flushed and redressed and they would do it for me. It helped just getting that one day a week not having to do it.

WELCOME Michelle, be sure and post an intro thread of yourself! Your avatar bunny is adorable


----------



## m.e. (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, Rex developed an abscess on his toe right around the time that Peanut was recovering from her illness. I lifted these quotes straight from the pets' blog:

_*September 8, 2006:* Rex has an abscess on his left foot, front left toe, a raised area a little smaller than a pencil eraser. The skin is red, but I can see white stuff underneath. We have an appointment at 3:10 this afternoon._

_*~ ~ ~ ~ ~*_

_The vet said Rexâs abscess looked ready to burst, so he opened, drained, and washed it out. He also gave Rex a PennG injection. I need to wash it twice a day for the next week, and heâll get another shot next Thursday morning. _

_*~ ~ ~ ~ ~* _

_*September 12, 2006: *Rexâs toe is healing *very* nicely, the abscess doesnât show any signs of filling up again, and the wound is looking good. Of course, he doesnât appreciate the twice-a-day cleanings, but I have a feeling heâd appreciate toe surgery even less, so Iâll do whatever I can to keep him healthy. _

_*~ ~ ~ ~ ~*_

_*September 14, 2006:* Rex got his second PennG shot today, and the vet agrees that his toe looks great. Both bunnies will be going back next week: Peanut for a weight check, and Rex for one final look at his toe. Weâre blessed to have completely avoided surgery with this abscess, though Rex wonât be happy until we stop messing with his feet._

_*~ ~ ~ ~ ~ *_

_*September 21, 2006:* Rexneeds to go in for his last PennG injection.Abscesses are notoriously difficult to cure, so I am very thankful that this one does not appear to be growing back. This last shot should discourage any bacteria that have been hanging around._

_~ ~ ~ ~ ~_

_Keep your fingers crossed for us this week: the vet noticed some granulated tissue around Rexâs toe. It may not mean anything, but it may mean that the abscess will come back. Dr. G gave Rex the PennG shot and said that if the abscess returns within a week or so, Rex will need to go in for surgery to havethe abscessand the surrounding tissue completely removed. Itâs not as though Rex has a lot of tissue on his toes to begin with, so that could affect wound healing. Ifthe abscess comes back, pre-surgery X-rays will tell us whether or not itâs invaded the bone. If it has, the whole toe will be removed._

_~ ~ ~ ~ ~_

After three weeks of daily cleanings with Nolvasan, and three PennG shots, the abscess never did return


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 4, 2007)

Emily - thank you *so *much, that is brilliant! Sounds like exactly where Millie's is too, so the fact that rex recovered fully really gives me hope.

Thank you!:hug2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 4, 2007)

how's she doing today?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 4, 2007)

She is ok thank you.Her abscess is looking better - it looks smaller and is slowly draining, although I'm having to bathe it several timesa day to keep it clean.:? I'm going to ring up the vets tomorrow and try and get an appointment for the evening to get Millie checked and to discuss different treatments, especially how Rex was treated as it worked so well. Hopefully we will be able to sort something out for my girl.

My parents are getting a bit sick of her always being in the house asno matter how clean I try to be bits of hay and rabbitpoop turnup in strange places:shock: (although I am using the 'I need to keep her abscess clean excuse' which luckily they can't really say no to!) so I'm hoping this abscess heals up soon and then she can start looking for a new friend so she doesn't have to be alone outside!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm glad it's looking better!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 4, 2007)

It sounds as though it is beginning to heal . It would be great if the vet could do something like Rex had done.

I bet Millie is making the most of being inside. But yes, hay and stray poops do turn up in the most weird places - I keep finding them in my shoes :?

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 4, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> She is ok thank you.Her abscess is looking better - it looks smaller and is slowly draining, although I'm having to bathe it several timesa day to keep it clean.:? I'm going to ring up the vets tomorrow and try and get an appointment for the evening to get Millie checked and to discuss different treatments, especially how Rex was treated as it worked so well. Hopefully we will be able to sort something out for my girl.
> 
> My parents are getting a bit sick of her always being in the house asno matter how clean I try to be bits of hay and *rabbitpoop turnup in strange places*:shock: (although I am using the 'I need to keep her abscess clean excuse' which luckily they can't really say no to!) so I'm hoping this abscess heals up soon and then she can start looking for a new friend so she doesn't have to be alone outside!



LOL I agree! I've found poos where they don't even go in the house!

Nothing like waking up in the morning to a bunny poo sticking to your leg or something either LOL! 

Glad Millie is doing well. I think she'll enjoy a friend! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 5, 2007)

I just got back from the vets, we got the mean one who I'm not really keen on.:?Heseems toknow his stuff, but is very pessimistic which annoys me (he was the same with Ruby).

Anyway, he drained her abscess for me and told me to do that every time I bathe her foot. I asked about washes and creams but he said they will make little if no difference because of the thickness of rabbit pus, as they just wont penetrate deep enough. I asked about different antibiotics but he said marbocyl is the only one he feels is safe enough to use (not that I agree, but I wont start that as I nearly got into an argument with him in the consultation room!:embarrassed

He has given us another 2 weeks supply of the marbocyl and said that if that doesn't work we will have to consider amputating the toe (or long term management). Personally I couldn't see why wecan't try some stronger antibiotics before jumping to that drastic measure but there you go.:rollseyes

Anyway - I'll try doing it his way and hope and pray that is works and her abscess heals up, however if worst comes to worst and we have to consider amputation I'm taking Millie to Judith for a second opinion. No way am I risking her life under GA without another say in it.:?


Anyway, sorry guys for my slightly irritated tone, but I am a bit annoyed. I'm just so sick of this, I really really can't handle Millie being ill. I want her to get better, I *need *her to get better! She was the only thing that kept me together when Ruby died....if anything ever happened to her, if I had to lose *both *of my beautiful girls....it doesn't even bear thinking about.:tears2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh Jess, I am so sorry. I know how it is to have a vet that doesn't seem to listen - that's why I went to Judith. I guess you have to give him the benefit of the doubt and give it a chance to work. Poor Millie - it must be painful to keep having the abcess drained. Is she still doing OK in herself?

Just know that we are all with you on this - Millie has a great attitude that will help her through this, and she knows you love and need her. She won't let you down :hug:

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

It will be ok. Now, personally, I might drain the abcess and then put some neosporin on it ..... that's just me.......


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 6, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> It will be ok. Now, personally, I might drain the abcess and then put some neosporin on it ..... that's just me.......



I agree, I mean even if he says it wont make a difference what's the harm in trying?



:hug:for Jess and ray:for Millie


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry about you're dealings with the vet:?. 

I would love to hear Randy's opinion on this. 

For now, just keep washing/draining it as you are.

I wish I had more to add, but, as you know, I haven't dealt with these.


----------



## fsubunnee (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, I agree about draining it instead of neosporin, you get a little sringe and flush it with betadine. You can get this at drugstore. Eventhough your vet said it does not help, I have found that it does help grt all the puss out along with putting her foot in warm water. That is what my vet said. Betadine is what is used in hospitals to clean the area where the person is having surgery.

That is just an idea for you.

I understand everything seems overwhelming, but it will get easier. Millie knows you love her...that helps.

Michelle


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

That's a great idea to flush with the betadine. I just think that once the pus is out of it, there should be something done to the inside to try to help heal it. Maybe that's overkill I don't know.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks guys.:hug:Millie is ok in herself - she has been jumping up on the bottom 'spiny'bit of the computer chair because I've been doing work and she wanted attention. Silly girl!

And also, what kinds of drugs are neosporin and betadine? Never heard of them so I'm not sure if they are available over here.onder:

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Haley (Nov 6, 2007)

Im so sorry youre dealing with a crappy vet. I'll pray for your girl that this thing heals up- I think amputation does sound like a very extreme measure at this point!

Neosporin is a topical cream and the active ingrediant is neomycin sulfate. You guys should have some sort of equivalent over there. I bet if you asked your chemist for something similar to neosporin they would be able to help.

If you do see a different vet next time, ask her about Silvadine. You will usually need an rx to get it from a pharmacy (sometimes Human pharmacies) but it works great. I got a tub of it for like 10 dollars here.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 6, 2007)

Neosporin is sometimes called triple-antibiotic ointment or neomycin. Betadine is basically iodine. You can ask your chemist is there are any OTC products available that are similar.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

I probably should tell you that I'm not a vet and all that. I just know me and know how I do things and if it can't hurt I would do it...... but that's me 

Neosporin is a triple antibiotic ointment. Do you have polysporin there?

Betadine is an iodine antiseptic wash like used in hospitals before surgery.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL...we all posted basically the same thing at the same time. Great minds think alike!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL! true!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> If you do see a different vet next time, ask her about Silvadine.


I almost suggested that but wasn't sure I would be correct. when Prissy the kitty was so sick with her toes being cut off and all the infection.... that's what our vet gave us.

My daughter had it when she had a bad burn (curling iron) on her hand. It amazed me that even when it was a big bubble of a blister, the silvadine helped sooth it also.

I know silvadine is what they use in burn units also.


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 6, 2007)

You actually reminded me of colloidal silver just then BBB, I'm wondering if it's safe to use on bunnies? You can make it yourself at home these days and it's incredible stuff.

"A solution in which microscopic, electrically charged particles of Silver are in suspension, is known to kill 650 different kinds of pathogens, such as bacteria, fungus, viruses, streptococcus and many others, by inhibiting the enzyme which allow their oxygen metabolism. And it does so in minutes, safely, with no side effect."

I used once some on myself for an infection and it cleared up so quickly!
*[font="Times New Roman, Times"][/font]*


----------



## fsubunnee (Nov 7, 2007)

You guys are right about silvadine. My Vet. said it is safe for rabbits and will not harm them if they lick it either. I did not mention it before because the kind I used had to be prescribed. You can pack the abscess with Silvadine. That is what I was told to do by my Vet. He even consulted The University of Florida Vet. specialists who work with rabbits and they said it is safe.

Right now I am going through a similar situation. My Bun Cocoa had her toes bitten of by a pit bull and was in unsanitary conditions with open wounds before I rescued her. She is just a little 2 yr old Rex - 3 pounds, but a had an ATTITUDE! So far she has been through 3 surgeries and the infection in her foot with 1 toe will not heal. She just had antibiotic impregnated polymethyl methacrylate (AIPMMA) beads put into her abscess. Will deliver constant antibiotics inside the abscess. Hopefully this will work.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for all that great information guys - it's a great help!I will try and look for something like that.onder:

I know, the way I see it is it can't hurt to bathe it with something or put something on it, however my vet unfortunately disagrees.:rollseyes


Sorry I haven't been replying that much, I'm just a bit run down and don't have the energy for all this!Thanks for your support guys.:hug:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 7, 2007)

*fsubunnee wrote: *


> She just had antibiotic impregnated polymethyl methacrylate (AIPMMA) beads put into her abscess. Will deliver constant antibiotics inside the abscess. Hopefully this will work.


i just had to say how cool this is: i'm a grad student in biomedical sciences (NOT pre-pharmacy, so i can't offer any pharmacist-level advice on stuff) and this idea of the antibiotic impregnated beads is super-cool. just imagine--it releases the antibiotic exactly where you want it in high doses, so you don't hurt other organs and can give the infection extra antibiotic without hurting things like kidneys, GI tract, etc. oh the wonders of modern medicine, and its GREAT that you have a vet who is willing to try this cool, special technique on "just a rabbit." your vet obviously understands how important your bunnies are to you.

best of luck to Millie and Cocoa

and Bunnys_Rule63, if you feel like flushing and applying antibiotic ointment, i say more power to you. i'd reccomend an iodine solution or saline solution for contact lenses because they'll be totally sterile. you don't want to put something non-sterile in there and give it a chance to grow. the salt in the saline solution will also kill a lot of bacteria. other people have had good advice as to what kind of stuff to wash the abscess with and use to coat the outside.

maybe make sure she's getting all of her nutrients to make healing better? i know when i'm a little sick, i make sure i take my daily vitamins and get extra vitamin c, so that might help her fight the infection and grow new tissue. i know vitamins aren't usually reccomended for rabbits, so maybe offer a good variety of greens so she gets them all.
edit: that betaine stuff that they're talking about is what vets (and scientists) use to clean animals before they operate on them too--so it is safe for animals (lab rats i know it is safe for).


----------



## fsubunnee (Nov 7, 2007)

Tony,

Of course my vet will do it on "just a rabbit", I am PAYING alot of money for all these procedures. My Vet bill is $$$$$$$$$!!!! But it is all worth it.  For some reason I always end up with the sick animals that nobody wants....and I love them all.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't think they're "just bunnies," but some people do. I've heard of people saying it's not worth the cost to spay/neuter/do other procedures because you can buy a rabbit cheaply. They just don't understand how we need to love them, at whatever cost!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 7, 2007)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I don't think they're "just bunnies," but some people do. I've heard of people saying it's not worth the cost to spay/neuter/do other procedures because you can buy a rabbit cheaply. They just don't understand how we need to love them, at whatever cost!:biggrin2:



I get that all the time "YOU PAID to have a _RABBIT _neutered?!?" 

I say yep! it's better for his health and I prefer his company over any humans except my kids - and there are times they get on my nerves! LOL!


----------



## fsubunnee (Nov 7, 2007)

Not only for health, but behavior, marking.... Most people think rabbits live 2-3 yrs, but I tell them that is not true. My Duke was almost 11 yrs old. I feel so bad for rabbits. People are amazed when I tell them they use litter boxes, cuddle on the couch, do tricks.... I love them.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Jess, how's our girl doing today?

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2007)

*fsubunnee wrote: *


> Not only for health, but behavior, marking.... Most people think rabbits live 2-3 yrs, but I tell them that is not true. My Duke was almost 11 yrs old. I feel so bad for rabbits. People are amazed when I tell them they use litter boxes, cuddle on the couch, do tricks.... I love them.



When I talk about how the buns do things like play hide and go seek - people don't believe me!

how's MILLIE?! I hope she's feeling much better! and I hope you are not too worn out now from it all, Jess!


----------



## Greta (Nov 8, 2007)

How is miss Millie today?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 8, 2007)

Millie is doing ok thank you, I'm not sure if her abscess if improving or not (tonight I could only get blood but no pus out of it so I didn't drain too much). Poor girl, she really hates having it done.However her spirits are high so at least that is a plus.

Sorry but I have to dash - I will try and get on more this weekend to update you all.:hug:


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2007)

Well hopefully that means theres not much pus left in it. Ive been thinking of Millie. I really hope this thing goes away soon!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 10, 2007)

How is Millie doing? better I'm hoping...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for asking after her Katie.:hug:She's alright, but to be honest I'm finding it very hard to tell whether or not her abscess is improving.PersonallyI think it is a little smaller, but I'm not sure if that is just wishful thinking.:?Her abscess changes from day to day, and sometimes it is very hard to get anything out of it. I think poor Millie is *very *sick of us messing with her foot (and she definitely showed it yesterday when after a foot bath she chewed a hole in my new jacket.:shock:Ah well - at least she still has her attitude!).


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2007)

Aren't holes in clothing required of bunny owners? I just got a new christmas shirt last night and said "well, I wonder how long it will take before it has tiny holes in it!" lol.

I'm glad Millie's foot is at least not worse! They really have a time with those abcesses don't they? I would think it would be healed by now with the medicine and cleanings! I was wondering tho since we hadn't seen you much.

Keep us posted! How are you handling the whole thing?


----------



## fsubunnee (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi, thanks for update. Have you tried using bedadine or something to flush it out with after bath? That stuff cleans the abscess out and can help combat the puss along with the antibiotics.

I hope she gets better. 

Michelle


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 11, 2007)

BBB - I know:? - still I can understand why it is taking so long. I'd heard about rabbit pus being thick before but I never truly understood just _how _thick it is.:shock: It's so hard trying to get it out.:?

I'm ok - just very busy and tired!:sleep:I have my mock exams starting Monday in preparation for my AS January Modules, soafter school revising takesup most of my days - and the rest is spent on Millie. I feel as though I never get to stop -I seriously need a break!ullhair:



Thanks Michelle - I will try and get some Betadine, I've been meaning to get it but things have been so crazy I haven't had a chance to pick any up yet.:?Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 19, 2007)

Millie and I just got back from Judith's surgery, but it's not good news.

Judith said we don't have many options - but we can either amputate the toe and abscess (which comes with a whole host of risks:shock or try her on some other antibiotics. She wanted to try Millie on Penicillin injections, however that would mean bringing Millie up to that surgery several times a week which we physically can't do as it is an hour each way.




Judith said she would investigate some creams we could use but until we decided what to do has given us another antibiotic which can be given orally - septrin. I'm thinking maybe I can ask my local vets about the penicillin and hopefully they could do it (as they are only a 10 minute drive away) as that is the option I'm most keen on (as I really don't want to risk Millie under GA):?



Argh - I don't know what to do!!:bangheadI just want my girl better! Is that too much to ask?! After I only lost Ruby2 and a half months ago.:cry4:

I just wish I knew what was best, but each option comes with it's risks to Millie's life....and I can't loose Millie too...I just can't.:tears2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 19, 2007)

:hug:I am so sorry sweety... I don't have any advice, but I wanted you to know that you and Millie are still in my thoughts...


----------



## cheryl (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh Jess..i'm sosorry..i know things must seem so frustrating for you at the moment,i'm right there with you :hug:

Poor Millie..and poor you Jess 

Cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Nov 19, 2007)

Jess, I don't know what to say, I think if it were me I'd try the meds again first, and *if* that doesn't work then maybe go for the amputation?:? I know it has it's risks, but would a toe removal be a major thing other than the anesthetic risk? I know she's an older bun..oh it must be so hard.  With Berri surgery wasn't even an option, half her face and jaw would have had to be removed. 

I'll support you no matter what. :hug::big kissSorry I couldn't text back btw, I need a topup, should be getting one this evening.) 

Healing (((vibes))) to Millie. ray:


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 19, 2007)

Can you ge the vet to show you how to do injections? So you can do them at home?

I know lots of members on the forum have done injections and sub-q fluids on their own after their vet gave them a lesson.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Nov 19, 2007)

My first thought was that you'd be able to give her the shot yourself, but if there's a vet close by, even better! 

Often these things just take a lot of experimenting with antibiotics. (I assume it's not in a good spot for antibiotic beads?)

Wishing you and MIllie the best... 



sas ray:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you guys.:hug:

Michaela - I know I'm thinking that as well. It may be cowardly of me but the idea of her going under GA so soon (and therefore risking losing her) is just way to scary for me to contemplate.I know if she _has _to have the op. doing it sooner rather than later is best (while she is still in good general health and the abscess hasn't spread) but my gut instinct is telling me to try other meds first.:?



Sas and Dawn - I never thought of that actually. It definitely would be the best option if I could give her the meds myself.onder:Judith is doing some research on the matter and getting back to me so I'll talk with her again soon and see what she thinks. Hopefully she will talk to my vets for me and give the penicillin a go ahead as thats the route I really want to go for (as Judith has had the most luck with penicillin). 

Also Sas - the abscess is quite small and right on her joint so I think putting beads in would be very hard.:? The real risk with it is that although the abscess may be small it goes down quite deep which really concerns Judith in case it reaches the joint.
:nerves1


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 19, 2007)

oh too bad... sending healing vibes.:?


----------



## EdieRabbit (Nov 19, 2007)

Thinking of you and your Millie. She is such a gorgeous bun! Try not to worry. She looks like she has quite a strong spirit. I have a good feeling that she will pull through all of this with flying colors.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh no, I've just read this and I am so worried for you and Millie. 

I wonder if you couldn't pack the spot and put vetwrap on it to try to keep her from chewing it or something - then give her the shots.

Poor baby...... I am keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers and hoping for something really positive to happen here.

:hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you guys.:hug:

BBB - wrapping it was something we discussed with Judith - but only a measure to stop her chewing/licking it if we put cream on. However, from the sounds of it bandages can cause a lot of trouble asthey can easily be pulled off and in fact make the area underneathdamp and smelly.:?




Here is a pic of my poorly girlie:inlove:

Just after a DBF (this is where she lies under the computer chair when I'm working)


----------



## pamnock (Nov 21, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Thank you guys.:hug:
> 
> BBB - wrapping it was something we discussed with Judith - but only a measure to stop her chewing/licking it if we put cream on. However, from the sounds of it bandages can cause a lot of trouble asthey can easily be pulled off and in fact make the area underneathdamp and smelly.:?



Vet wrap works very well.



Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

I love vet wrap, but it can cause dampness. I wonder tho, if putting some sort of ointment and then vetwrap for even a few hours a day would help somehow?

Look at her soft white tummy!

Bo won't let me touch his tummy - will she?


----------



## pamnock (Nov 21, 2007)

We wrap in gauze first, then vet wrap.

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah, that's how we did Prissy's feet last spring. After 2 days (they recommend every other day changes for some reason) it was NASTY.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 22, 2007)

I was hoping that by the time I got back from Canada, Millie would be all better .

Jess, if there is anything I can do, you only have to ask. I love Millie, and I am so hoping that it doesn't come to amputation, but if that is the last option, then so be it. I am praying that these new meds and/or penicillin will work.

Hugs to you both.

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Nov 22, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Jess, if there is anything I can do, you only have to ask. I love Millie, and I am so hoping that it doesn't come to amputation, but if that is the last option, then so be it.



I agree with you Jan

I am so sorry Jess that you are going through such a time with Millie,but we are here,and we are all going through it with you also Jess :hug:

Thinking of you and Millie

Cheryl


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 22, 2007)

awe..
i hope millie gets better soon.


----------



## ra7751 (Nov 22, 2007)

Have to chime in again....get your doctor to look into using chloramphenicol.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 23, 2007)

Aww you guys - thank you.:hug2:I really appreciate all your support.It's just so hard going through all this again so soon...I feel like I just don't have the fight left in me anymore.I just want her better!

*ra7751 wrote: *


> Have to chime in again....get your doctor to look into using chloramphenicol.


What is that Randy? An antibiotic?


----------



## ra7751 (Nov 23, 2007)

Chloramphenicol is a very potent antibiotic that is able to penetrate the thick pus to get to the core of an abscess....in many cases even better than penicillin. It is a little difficult to find sometimes due to some side effects...not so much for the rabbit, but for the person administering the drug. There have been some reports of this drug causing some serious bone marrow suppressions in a very small group of humans. It is rarely prescribed due to this concern.....but it is an excellent drug that can be safely handled with proper precautions. Gloves, long sleeves and a face mask are proper safety measures. I have used it with Mo...he is a special needs Florida White that abscessed after breaking a toe. His femurs are curved which leads to all sorts of issues. We actually thought that he might lose his leg...but this drug did the trick. It's worth discussing in depth with your doctor. And if your doctors agrees this drug might help...also discuss proper safely protocols.

Randy


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you Randy - I will have to look into that.



Well guys - I don't want to jinx myself,:? however I think Millie's abscess may be improving!:shock: It is smaller than it was, with less pus.

I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but I think maybe the Septrin is actually doing the trick.:shock:So please send lots and lots of *abscess healing vibes* to Millie - I'm hoping and praying thatthis is the start of the recovery I've been wishing for.ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 24, 2007)

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 25, 2007)

Jess, I am keeping everything crossed that this is the end of the abscess. How long is Millie on the Septrin?

My poor girl - I'm pleased that she is such a character that she is managing to cope with everything OK. Give her kisses from her 'Aunt' 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you guys.

Jan - she has been on it exactly one week today, and she still has half the bottle left, so I'm guessing it should last her about 2 weeks.onder:I'm not sure what to do if I need more though - as Judith is far away to drive just to pick up medicine.:?I'm hoping I can convince my vets to give me some instead - fingers crossed!

And your right about the attitude.She has started hiding in her 'cocoon' of straw when it's time for her meds - or under my bed if she is in the house.Naughty bunster - it's for her own good!:nonono:



And I've given her a kiss from you!:big kiss:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 26, 2007)

Awww They learn so quickly to "hide" someplace don't they? 

Tony hides UNDER our woodstove (where he can hardly fit!) when we want to put him in his cage for the night. "NO! MAMA! I want to play some more!"

I am so happy Millie's toe is doing better. Keep us posted on the abcess' healing!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 1, 2007)

How's Millie doing now? I know it's looking better, but I wondered since she's been on the new antibiotic for a while now.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for asking BBB.

Well, I think its safe to say Millie's abscess is definitely improving. Judith said she has ordered in some cream for Millie, but as the abscess is healing on just the Septrin she said to just stick to that.

Now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for a full recovery!ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 1, 2007)

That's GREAT news Jess. The Septrin must be really doing the trick  - I bet Millie is nearly as pleased as you are . Are you still getting any puss out of it, or is it just a lump now?

Lets hope that by the end of the septrin, it has completely gone.

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 1, 2007)

Jan - although there is still a little pus in there, we haven't been able to get any out for days. There is a lot less though - which is a good thing!

He he, yep I'm sure Millie is not _quite _as pleased as me.She still gives me a run around at med time!:biggrin2:I had to crawl right under my bed yesterday tobundle her out - naughty bunster!:shame:rofl:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 1, 2007)

Could you maybe run warm water over her foot for a while and see if the pus will come out? that's what we did with Prissy the cat..... 

or are you still soaking it?

I'm so pleased she's doing better. I just love her, you know.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 2, 2007)

Lol - I know BBB.Well, I have to say the improvement is fantastic! The abscess is tiny with only a teeny bit of pus left (in a very awkward spot) which the antibiotics should clear up.We are still soaking it BBB, but to be honest I don't think we need to anymore!

I'm so happy!:woohoo


----------



## cheryl (Dec 2, 2007)

You don't know just how happy that makes me Jess...that is just wonderful news

Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2007)

YES! I'm so glad! Let's pray she never has this again! Good work in caring for her, Jess.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 6, 2007)

Hows Millie lately? :hearts:


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 12, 2007)

yes, how is millie?


----------

